# What's your favorite NT type aside from your own?



## 1yesman9

and why?

Mine is INTJ, primarily because we don't share any functions. Their functioning is so greatly different from mine, that thinking about it makes me euphoric. Upon fully understanding the functioning, I find the personality that results from such a structure just beautiful.


----------



## LetsHarmonize

I've only met 1 INTJ and barely knew him, so I can't really choose that type. :/ It's hard to choose between ENTJ or ENTP.

ENTJ for the same reasons you listed. Their ambition is something that I lack but can absorb from them. I also just love how dominant ENTJ's are. That sexual chemistry. :blushed:

ENTPs are the most fun to me. We can spend hours jumping from topic to topic. Including the topics that non xNTPs would likely find too boring/unethical/useless/etc.


----------



## stiletto

I can't chose. Though I'm certain I like ENTP the least.


----------



## stayinggold

I admire the ENTJ for being able to keep to deadlines and for their ambition, something I really wish I had. 
In general I like all NT's for their ability to discuss things without going 'omg, that's so evil'.


----------



## Strelok

I'll pick ENTP, since the other ones are insufferable.


----------



## knife

INTP for me. Especially since I'm still more than a little I myself.


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## babushka

I'm not sure I know any ENTPs myself but it'd be nice knowing a more outgoing version of myself.


----------



## GENIUSandVIOLENCE

I like INTJs, though I've had negative experiences with some really unhealthy xNTJs in real life that make me shudder.


----------



## ScarlettHayden

Maybe INTP. Though I'm not really that fond of NT's in general anymore.


----------



## starscream430

I liked ENTJs. In my opinion, they are the perfected version of the INTJ - a MBTI type that has both the charisma and intelligence to get what they want.


----------



## cyberghost

Going by the forums, I think I like ENTJs best. It's an entirely different arena of bluntness and it's just really interesting. Granted, it might also just be because their forum is the quietest of the NT forums.


----------



## inspiro

I love all of the NTs, but I am most fascinated with the _idea_ of ENTJ. I'm not sure if I've ever actually had extended interactions with one, but I am a big admirer of bluntness, decisiveness, charisma, extravertedness . . . basically everything I'm not. 

INTJs are cool to talk with, (and they fascinate me as well from a purely analytical standpoint.) I love the ones that I know, but they tend to wear on me with extended interactions because Ni-Te operates and prioritizes *so* differently than my Ti-Ne.

ENTPs are just so super awesome. I can relate to them rather easily and bounce ideas around with them endlessly, plus they're great fun. (The only NT type capable of being more goofy than mine?) I sometimes wish I had _half_ as much energy to throw at the external world as they seem to.

INTPs . . . I met this other INTP recently, and we got to know each other and spend a lot of time together at a ten day event we both attended. It was a pretty surreal experience. We took an instant liking to each other, and it was very apparent that we had similar thought processes. I got involved in a conversation with other INTP, me and another person (type irrelevant,) and both me and the other INTP were occupying the exact same role in the conversation. This had never happened to me before -- it felt like I was conversing alongside my doppelganger. Anyways, I like INTPs because we have the potential to understand one another extremely well.


----------



## 1yesman9

inspiro said:


> Anyways, I like INTPs because we have the potential to understand one another extremely well.


Inversely, I suspect that when two ENTJs meet they immediately indulge in tactful conversation, hiding the fact that they just ordered their troops to sabotage each other's plans for invading Russia.


----------



## aendern

Favourite to interact with? ENTP
Favourite in theory? ENTJ.

ENTPs are generally hilarious and goofy. Which I love. And they're also very confident or at least pretend to be. Which I find an attractive personality trait.

ENTJs just make sense to me. We _get_ each other very well. If I weren't an INTJ I'd probably want to be an ENTJ.


----------



## 1yesman9

emberfly said:


> Favourite to interact with? ENTP
> Favourite in theory? ENTJ.





1yesman9 said:


> Mine is INTJ


in the end, it was unrequited love


----------



## Squirrel

INTP; love 'em.


----------



## Bugs

I'd say INTP because my SO, @Snakecharmer is probably that. :laughing:


----------



## Strelok

I do not understand how any TPs and TJs get along.


----------



## 1yesman9

Strelok said:


> I do not understand how any TPs and TJs get along.


ENTJs that run into battle yelling "kill the sensors" are just beyond kool.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Bugs said:


> I'd say INTP because my SO, @Snakecharmer is probably that. :laughing:


Even with my massively-introverted broody moments? :laughing:

For me, ENTP and INTJ (my dad's type - we get along very well).


----------



## Nagato

I'd say ENTJ, though I admit that's simply because my best/only friend is one according to a test I got her to take.


----------



## Asmodaeus

*ENTJ:* By far, the most awesome, badass and ruthless NTs. I truly admire their outstanding and powerful leadership skills; they won’t take any BS and are always willing to do what needs to be done for the sake of strategic excellency. Amazing Fieldmarshals/Evil Overlords/CEOs! I’m always glad to play the dragon/second-in-command to an ENTJ. Furthermore, I like their sense of humor, which is often quite cynical and sharp.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Intps. They're such great partners and build well on entjs strengths and can help me be more spontaneous myself.


----------



## SilverKelpie

I always get along amazingly well with ENTPs and we have a blast, so as an INTP, they are my favorite. After that I'd say I'd get along best with INTP -> INTJ -> ENTJ.

However, I want to be an ENTJ. They seem to have the highest rates of financial success, and financial success means more opportunities if used well.


----------



## Strelok

> disgusting cock-slobbering all over money and power

God, Keirsey was such a dumb shit for lumping the NTPs and NTJs into the same "temperament".


----------



## LeftEyeDominant

ENTJ. They can actually get something done instead of just thinking about doing it. I like how they can work for themselves and not be bothered or distracted like 90% of the time.


----------



## newbie const

I am an ENTP and apart from my type,I like INTJs more.


----------



## newbie const

Strelok said:


> > disgusting cock-slobbering all over money and power
> 
> God, Keirsey was such a dumb shit for lumping the NTPs and NTJs into the same "temperament".


I think NTPs and NFJs should be lumped into the same temperament.I relate far more with ENFJs than ENTJs.


----------



## Yu Narukami

Should make this into a poll :wink:

I think out of all the other NTs, INTJs have the best ability to lead. Plus their leading style is very different from ours. Instead of being very assertive and upfront about their opinions in most social situations, they tend to be the quiet leaders who lead from the back. I've always seen that as something fascinatingly attractive.


----------



## Strelok

newbie const said:


> I think NTPs and NFJs should be lumped into the same temperament.I relate far more with ENFJs than ENTJs.


Me too


----------



## mithrajin

isn't your profile pic a guy from exo , i cant remember his name now though . was it tao ?


----------



## Amelia

ENTP or ENTJ.


----------



## katemess

Ugh, none. 

It used to be INTP. That was, until I dated one.


----------



## Handsome Jack

Intj > intp >>>>>> entp


----------



## ninjahitsawall

INTP. Easy to connect with IME. But unlike most people who are initially "easy" to connect with, it also ends up being a deeper connection with INTP's. 

I'd like to meet more ENTJ's though. I only knew one IRL, who I met in college. Oddly one of the few people I felt comfortable around as a freshman, lol. She was a bit imposing at times, but it's not something I get from the ENTJ's on PerC. I suspect it was a maturity issue, though I haven't seen her for several years now.


Yu Narukami said:


> Should make this into a poll :wink:
> 
> I think out of all the other NTs, INTJs have the best ability to lead. Plus their leading style is very different from ours. Instead of being very assertive and upfront about their opinions in most social situations, they tend to be the quiet leaders who lead from the back. I've always seen that as something fascinatingly attractive.


I'll take that as a compliment. :tongue: I always got the impression INTJ's are expected to be the beta/second-in-command to ENTJ's, haha.


----------



## Strelok

katemess said:


> Ugh, none.
> 
> It used to be INTP. That was, until I dated one.


Why?


----------



## katemess

Strelok said:


> Why?


Because he is an emotionally stunted asshole, and the only confirmed INTP I know. :wink:


----------



## olonny

Probably there is something interesting about all types.

I'm always very much attracted to ExxPs.
I find INTJs and INTPs so fascinating to talk to.
ENTJs are intimidating and confident and they always seem to know what to do with their lives.
And I very much apreciate ENFJs empathy.


----------



## Vanitas

Intj > entp > intp.


----------



## kinkaid

Two of my best friends and former roommates are ENTP and INTP. They were at each other's throat all the time, but I love them both and we got along great...I had to be peacemaker when it was all three of us at once though. 

Never met an ENTJ that I know of.


----------



## DimentionL

Never met an ENTJ so can't comment too much. I can imagine it either being fantastic or terrible. Fantastic if its a good combo for a shared focus on efficiency, doing something, and quick understanding or terrible if the other person is too dominating or impatient like the last Te dom I had to be in contact with.

ENTPs have been very hit and miss. The ones who were hits I got along with extremely well. There were great conversations and insights to be had and a shared sense of logic and laughs at absurdities. For the misses, they were insufferably annoying and pushed my patience for randomness and a lack of direction well past its limits.

Only have 1 INTP who I'm sure of. He's great for conversations and having fun, but I can't picture being as lazy and apathetic as he is even at my absolute worst.

I don't have a particular favorite among the other NTs as its been so person dependent for me. If I go only by those who are hits, I'd probably say ENTJ.


----------



## maybird

Can't go wrong with an INTP. Witty, intelligent (often geniuses), dark-humored, usually quiet and soft-spoken, thoughtful, chill--what's not to love?


----------



## lil intro vert

Two fo my favorite NTs are INTPs and ENTPs. I have an INTP friend, and only me and him would be up until 5 in the morning discussing theology. I love having complex discussions, it does this thing to my brain, it feels good. We clash a lot if both of us is bored or irritable lol. But he enjoys doing a lot of the same things I do, which is reading books and just learning, and debating! I also have an ENTP friend, I like that he's always down to have a debate and is not easily offended. No matter how many times I INTJ him when I want to be left alone, he never stops coming. I like that because sometimes I'm just in a bad mood and he just comes in with his extrovert-ism and is like "THE FUCK?! WHAT ARE YOU DOING?", sometimes I need that lol. As much as I don't want to admit it, when I'm in a bad mood, he can get me out of my funk. But that is 15% of the time.


----------



## zivcana

INFP, definitely. I found great balance of feelings and logic in my relationship with my INFP best friend and INFPs in general have me feeling extremely protective over them


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

zivcana said:


> INFP, definitely. I found great balance of feelings and logic in my relationship with my INFP best friend and INFPs in general have me feeling extremely protective over them


Great choice for your favorite NT.


----------



## SicIndigo

INTP sounds great to me, similar to me but thinks more, I want to hire you lol.



I will forever avoid getting to close to ENTJ's (ones I know are vicious) >: )


----------



## Fantome

Recently, I'd really say ENTJ because I need to plan some stuff and it's goddamn hard. 



zivcana said:


> INFP, definitely. I found great balance of feelings and logic in my relationship with my INFP best friend and INFPs in general have me feeling extremely protective over them


Have you read the title?


----------



## Lerena

I have yet to figure out a preference. This is mainly due to not knowing enough people who tell me their personality types. Based on the descriptions I've read, ENTP is probably my preference. I don't have anything against the other types. It just seems like I'm more likely to get along with ENTPs. Then again, I tend to speak to a bunch of feelers, so the only thinking type I know that well is my own.


----------



## frogs

ENTP's, these types are usually loads of fun to be around, and they can help me chill went I'm being such a nazi about my work/organization.

As for the least, I'd have to say ENTJ's, I just envy them so...


----------



## Noble Tartis

I only know one NT, he's an INTP and my cousin. We have a great time playing video games together and BSing. Most of my friends are NFs though.


----------



## Estimate

*Re:*

If I had to pick one it would most certainly be ENTJ's. They're more often known for being able to lead people and projects, which is something I both envy and admire greatly. And their concerns often lie with others due to their Extroverted (E) nature, which is something I wish I could relate to.

But besides that, ENTJ's and INTJ's share some cognitive functions, and it's nice to be able to relate with somebody who shares the same thinking styles and patterns as yourself. Besides INTP's, I believe ENTJ's are the closest to being INTJ's. They're able to deal with and communicate with others much more effectively, and (I don't know if I can say the same thing for all introverts/INTJ's) gain the courage to be able to lead and command.

So, yeah. I love ENTJ's a lot, even though I've only known a handful of them. In one sense or another, they are everything that I hope to be. :tongue:


----------



## Velcorn

Good question and I'm pretty biased on this one since I'm still quite unsure whether I'm an INTP or an INTJ. So, I guess I'd say the one of the two I'm not


----------



## voron

ENTPs, they are better at things I'd like to be better at but just can't get to their admirable level.


----------



## Na2Cr2O7

Most of my closer friends are INTPs, but can I say they are my favorite NT type? I don't know. I've also got a few INTJ friends, one of them is a very close friend of mine who is wiling to be an ESFP for five minutes just to help get me through an awkward social situation with a lousy ENFP. Then, there's an overachieving ENTJ who efficiently gets stuff done and is not a lunatic, and is one of the most assertive people I know. I don't really like him, but then, that just makes ENTJ my favorite NT type.

verdict : ENTJ


----------



## festerous

One of my roommates is an INTJ and the other is an ENTP and I find that I prefer the company of the ENTP. The INTJ is fun to diss stuff with but she grates on my nerves sometimes with her incredibly competitive personality. She also tends to have an excuse for things when I call her out on something, which annoys me. The ENTP is so much more relaxed and is easier to hold a conversation with, when she screws up she owns up to the problem immediately.

I'm not going to say I prefer her because of her MBTI type, but as a person, yes, I happen to enjoy her company more.


----------



## MsBossyPants

To hang out with - fellow extroverts - ENTJs and ENTPs 

To work with- INTJs.

Pick each other's brains - INTPs.


----------



## Punniez

Theoretically ENTP, hoping to get a good laugh...but the pickings seem scarce on their thread nowadays...


----------



## INeedToP

It depends.

In real life situation, I would much prefer ENTP.

When I watch an anime (or any shows), though, INTJ never fails to amaze me.


I have met one INTJ in real life and he's too arrogant and confident of himself, maybe because people always see him as a smart guy. I just don't find him that great, though.


----------



## ENTPness

Punniez said:


> Theoretically ENTP, hoping to get a good laugh...but the pickings seem scarce on their thread nowadays...


Oh yeah, well, I had sex with your wife.


----------



## Punniez

ENTPness said:


> Oh yeah, well, I had sex with your wife.


Villain, I have done thy mother.


----------



## Bemmie

Probably ENTP, they are interesting.


----------



## ColoradoGrrrl

INTJ. For sure.

But I've been good friends with a few INTPs as well.


----------



## Peter

Handsome Jack said:


> Same experience I've had working with INTJs. We're like BORG in terms of efficiency, tenacity, and focus once the plan's been laid out and agreed upon. It's a true pleasure.



Yes, just leave "efficiency" out. To you guys efficiency isn't a very high priority. Efficiency requires fine-tuning, which takes more time for less results than just getting it done. It stands in the way of your goals.

I like ENTJ's, but it's not all perfect. :smile:


----------



## Paradox07

Entj > entp > intp


----------



## Necrofantasia

INTJ, easily. I enjoy their boards and I rarely disagree with them, sometimes they are rigid, arrogant and get tunnel vision, but they rarely provide feedback that isn't either hilarious or insightful. Their thinking processes tend to be eye opening and interesting since they differ from my own and accomplish what I can do using different paths.

ENTJ have an incisive, charming wit (if this thread was about the most attractive, I would begrudgingly place them at the top), and are refreshingly honest, but they're scary dragons that constantly remind me of all the reasons I hate myself. 
ENTP have a fun, provocative wit, and a great sense of humour, but they're flighty tricksters that constantly remind me of all the reasons I hate myself.


----------



## Georgius

I've known a couple ENTP's, one ENTJ and an INTJ and it kind of went ENTP>ENTJ>ENTP>INTJ
I love being able to constantly talk with ENTP's but also they need to know when to stop talking, if an ENTP eventually backs down when arguing with me I'm ok but if I start criticizing my ideas when I know they haven't thought about it as much as me then I just get tilted out to fuck. The first ENTP enjoys conversation but when he has an idea he leaves it and doesn't really argue it much whilst the second ENTP will keep arguing something infinitely and seems to be oblivious to when he's annoying me.
I admire the ENTJ for actually DOING something about what they think and I like to be with them if they want to do something and want my help but I also feel like they can be too closed minded about some things and not really willing to argue them.
INTJ imo wasn't worth the effort to get to know because I actually had to try and talk to them which left me debating if I actually cared THAT much.


----------



## theamazingkierster

Honestly I haven't really met any other NT's except for one ENTP who was kind of a jerk. So I would go with INTP in terms of character. They are intellectual, yet laid back and relaxed, which I admire.


----------



## kinkaid

I like all the NT's I've met. On some of the boards I read about all these clashes between types and I'm a bit baffled by it. 

I'd be happy to spend an evening with any of my fellow NT's. One of my best friends is INTP, one of my best friends is ENTP (straight lunatic), and one of them is ENTJ. I've known all of them for a decade or more. 

INTP: logic, lazy and loyal
ENTP: intensity of the moment, passion for being alive in a way that can energize me or get me arrested...
ENTJ: Basically me that isn't in shambles after socializing too much.


----------



## Judgment_Knight

ENTPs are usually either jerks or ok
ENTJs are very reasonable but (like INTPs), can be very, very stubborn
INTJs are in the moderately friendly yet still cold zone

It takes forever for me to get to know someone, and most of the time they drift off/move on anyways.
Hence, I don't know my favorite NT type. I don't care as long as they're not mean.


----------



## Wolf

ENTJ - We make a great team in my experience


----------



## hubbins

this is such a tough question, i used to say ENTPs were my favourite but i think that's changed. i know that my least favourite are other INTJs. INTJs are the worst.

it's close between ENTJs and INTPs. i love working with and talking to ENTJs, they're low-maintenance friends/coworkers as long as they trust you. INTPs are a good time, super fun for working things out and shooting the shit with fun facts and speculation, but they do not make me feel as productive as ENTJs do.

i know far more INTPs than ENTJs though, and i have met plenty of bad INTPs but no bad ENTJs, so i guess INTPs are the favourite for now since i have met a wider variety of them.


----------



## Ackermach

I know an ENTJ and it's everything I wanted to be. So full of purpose and the drive to execute in the best quality, but intimidating. Some INTJs I met are pretty cool, you can leave them be and still get things done. INTPs are alright. I'm also know a couple of ENTPs who arent jerks, but their aim is to have fun and to beat the system in their ways, which is cool too.


----------



## Spiren

I've enjoyed the company of ENTP girls very much. I've known male ENTPs and INTPs who I've liked, but we never became close friends. I've yet to meet a real ENTJ in person, the ones online seem cool.

I don't think I've known an INTJ in person. I can't imagine getting on with most INTJs for very long. I like myself quite fine but I don't need more of me; even if it would be interesting, I'm not sure I could tolerate myself in excess. They'd have to be more mature, thus I'd say around ten years old - late 30s sounds decent for a mature INTJ. I enjoy different strengths in friends and don't need them to validate in that my way, although being understood and appreciated is important to me. I'd think NTs more able to do this.


----------



## Felix5

I tend to like all of you guys for different reasons. I enjoy the ENTJ's sense of bluntness, I don't feel like I ever have to put on a facade or a false positive attitude for them ever.

I enjoy the ease of conversation between ENTPs and the banter. I love the fact that I can tell you some of my crazy ideas, that you seem to just understand what I'm saying before I say it.

I like how INTPs tend to be extremely knowledgeable about topics, there's a similar ease of conversation that I have with ENTPs. I also enjoy their carefree perspective of things.


----------



## Laze

INTJs seem like good people. Well, to hear/read what they say at least.


----------



## HerpDerpette

I have an INTJ bf and I've met a couple others. We are a diabolical combo hahaha. INFJs and ENFPs are some good friends of mine.


----------



## Clare_Bare

I'd probably go for an INTP as a preferred NT friend.

I would connect with their aloofness (I have enough E for both of us!) and clear logical thoughts.
Perhaps they tend to be conceptual thinkers in addition to analytical types also?

In our functional stacks, we both have Ne and Ti, but reversed as dominant and auxillary.
So it kinda fits?


----------



## SilasGTBronte

I would have to say that I enjoy ENTPs the most. I like their sense of humour, cleverness, and energy.


----------



## ENTPness

ENTJs get shit done but they can also be bossy and overbearing at times. INTPs are chill but some (not all) of them can be kind of annoying dweebs. And INTJs just suck.


----------



## DogInTheBox

Probably the INTJ for their ability to get shit done.

While I'm trying to see how many grapes I can fit in my mouth, my INTJ friends are probably secretly plotting world domination.


----------



## Maquiladora

ENTP. I read somewhere that INTJ's and ENTP's have the same order of cognitive functions, except the introversion/extraversion is switched - which may have something to do with it. I admire their intellect and feel like I can have stimulating conversations with them.


----------



## castigat

not NT, but busting in anyway

INTJ and ENTP. I have a lot of fun with ENTPs and always have great conversations with INTJs. (I also lowkey admire them)


----------



## Aladdin Sane

'Aside from your own' :laughing: My own isn't even one of my favs. I love INFP's, ENFP's, INFJ's and ISFP'S.


----------



## tanstaafl28

INTP. I just get along with them. I understand their need to be low key, and they always seem to be able to help me improve my ideas. There's a synergy going on between us that is so Ne-Ti/Ti-Ne.


----------



## starwars

I wish there was a poll, I want to see the results
I have a feeling it is INTJs....


----------



## MyName

ENTPs. They are very fun and charismatic.


----------



## There4GoEye

I don't really think of my own type as 'my favorite' to begin with, so the disclaimer is unnecessary. Others have said the same, which doesn't surprise me.



castigat said:


> not NT, but busting in anyway
> 
> INTJ and ENTP. I have a lot of fun with ENTPs and always have great conversations with INTJs. (I also lowkey admire them)


I'm glad you did. 

My favorite types are ENTP and ESTP without a doubt, for similar reasons. I am drawn to chaos, and mastering it is maybe one of my roles in life. Creating chaos for the sake of amusement is one of theirs. It's synergistic, in a weird way. I'm probably engaging in hyperbole here, but it's as close as I can explain it.

These are the two types who result in side-splitting, crying-my-eyes-out laughter moments. On both sides. I think we are as fun for the mischievous, unruly bastards as they are for us.


----------



## There4GoEye

Handsome Jack said:


> Same experience I've had working with INTJs. We're like BORG in terms of efficiency, tenacity, and focus once the plan's been laid out and agreed upon. It's a true pleasure.


Yeah, if the question was who I would prefer to work with, it would be ENTJ any day of the week. It's just a ridiculously productive duo, maybe even the most productive of any two types combined. And while a lot of people critique the ENTJs for their ego, I guess it's just perspective, because I see the direct opposite. An ENTJ will chose favorable results over their ego 10 times out of 10. To me, it's always seemed as if they would choose 'being capable' over 'being right' any day of the week. 

But of course, individual experiences may vary.


----------



## Amiami

ENTP. I find that they make up in places I lack and know the perfect mixture of getting down to business and having fun.


----------



## Sheila24

INTP's are freaking awesome. INTJ's and ENTJ's have qualities I wish I had....If I wanted to go on a trip or have fun, INTP or another ENTP hands down. If I wanted help to get my shit together and grow as a person, an INTJ would be a great choice. ENTJ's...well, they are scary...I'd be afraid of the mental damages they can inflict on me lol


----------



## NipNip

starwars said:


> I wish there was a poll, I want to see the results
> I have a feeling it is INTJs....


I'd like to see the stats as well. Can't we get an ISTJ volunteer to count them for us?


----------



## Lady INTJ

INTP. Their minds are bottomless. They are coursing with ideas and they're usually total night owls. They are intellectuals and very cool people.


----------



## lookslikeiwin

ENTJ. They seem the most stable to me.


----------



## Eliotrope

I discovered that most of the people I looked up to were INTJs


----------



## avgsuperheroine

ENTP. Snarky and fun. The only people that seem to enjoy arguing as much as I do, and while I hate for someone else to be right, they seem to really like being told they're wrong. So...kind of my favorite.


----------



## Simpson17866

ENTJs because they're the most different from INTPs and because I love variety


----------



## tinyheart

The ANTJ.


----------



## Amiami

ENTP hands down. I also like fellow ENTJ's, and INTJ's are okay. INTP's are a mixed bag; some of them I find insufferable due to being fickle and lazy.


----------



## ThySirBadger

I usually work best with an ENTJ commanding a project and me doing art/brainstorming, so in terms of collaboration i'd choose the ENTJ.

When having a casual conversation I would choose INTP, they are not as loud and dominating so it's good for interaction.


----------



## lolalalah

ENTP: Partner in crime material and best match for me in everything.


----------



## warxzawa

for people intp. although i love entj characters


----------



## mrwho

ENTPs. They've got the social element covered better than any other NT. Pair that with natural creativity and they're hella amazing people. INTPs are loaded with depth and intrigue, so they get a close second.


----------



## Strelok

A xxxTJ type claiming to like anything about INTPs? This must be some sort of ruse.


----------



## Supreme_Overlord

I'd probably have to say INTJ, because outside of the type that I actually am, I'm closest to being an INTJ.


----------



## devsmess

I will have to say a tie between ENTPs, and INTPs. I'm an ENFJ, and I've alwaaayssss been attracted to INTPs. I love their depth and their inner dialogue, when they share it, it seems to go on forever and is extraordinarily detailed and vast. I could just listen to them talk forever... But those ENTPs... they're so witty and creative and spontaneous. I'm in love with my ENTP, and I've never met anyone like him. 

That being said, these are preferences for males and I haven't identified females versions of these types.


----------



## Strelok

devsmess said:


> I will have to say a tie between ENTPs, and INTPs. I'm an ENFJ, and I've alwaaayssss been attracted to INTPs. I love their depth and their inner dialogue, when they share it, it seems to go on forever and is extraordinarily detailed and vast. I could just listen to them talk forever...


Yay, someone likes us.

I usually enjoy NFJ types. Shame I don't really know any IRL.


----------



## OP

ENTPs, I guess. I don't know any in real life, but I can usually relate to the ones on here. They're like the cooler version of INTPs. I have an INTJ mom and possibly other xNTJ relatives, who I generally get along with, but we just don't get each other sometimes.


----------



## Stawker

INTJ. We can follow each other's line of thought, so less time is wasted clarifying things which should be obvious. 

I debate with ENTPs only to get field training on how to convince idiots. 
INTPs are like pets. They're only delightful when they do something you aren't expecting from them. Other times, just let them dilly dally until they do something valuable.


----------



## Judgment_Knight

-potato-


----------



## fatentomms

Definetely INTP, at times i feel like i am too similar to them.


----------



## Strelok

Stawker said:


> blah blah blah xxTJ master race INTPs are shit etc.


Fuck off back to your own forums.


----------



## Stawker

Strelok said:


> Fuck off back to your own forums.


This is MY forum. 

And then people ask me why I think NTPs are retarded.


----------



## Strelok

Stawker said:


> This is MY forum.
> 
> And then people ask me why I think NTPs are retarded.


Nobody asks you shit. You're a blatant shit-posting troll. Just fuck off to some other shit hole where your kind will be appreciated.


----------



## Stawker

Strelok said:


> Nobody asks you shit. You're a blatant shit-posting troll. Just fuck off to some other shit hole where your kind will be appreciated.


----------



## LoveDragonDon

Probably INTP. I am often INTP myself and probably the closest fit for me besides the obvious 'ENTP'. And INTP ain't controlling, so that's good.


----------



## LoveDragonDon

I am never ENTJ and there is this general stereotype that ENTJs are very controlling/hard ass/rigid that I definitely don't like. 

Are INTJ controlling or much much less? I do love the fact they are strategists/Scientists, cuz I LOVE strategies/Science too.


----------



## LoveDragonDon

peyandkeele said:


> Honestly, im starting to dislike all nt types. I wish i was born some esfp or esfj child or something. I mean
> 
> intp=lazy
> entp=never takes anything serious
> entj=Te dom nuff said
> intj=socially inept, plus real life hates us


Not true... 

INTP is supposely more socially inept than INTJs, due to their Ti (We ENTPs are most Introverted Extrovert for the same reason) and least function Fe.

An Introvert who is Ti dom is supposed to be MOST introverted, why is this because Ti = analyzing their internal world, stuck in their own head.


INTP - Very introverted, usually not a party/outgoing/social type.

ENTP - Argues/debates a lot and can put off on important things, because we have so many interests to distract us. And don't care about doing it (N) and we don't plan about things.


When interest and Fi about something is very strong, I take it VERY seriously.


----------



## Judgment_Knight

Sorry ENTPs, I think you're cool from a distance, but sometimes you can really disregard the humanity of others. INTJs are the same too; I don't know how I can handle the intensity of their Te. As acquaintances they're wonderful at fluid conversation. ENTJs are nice from a distance as well, since they pretty much are nice mix between reason and action but kinda don't convey humanity well?


----------



## Statecraft Demystifier

Stawker said:


> INTJ. We can follow each other's line of thought, so less time is wasted clarifying things which should be obvious.
> 
> I debate with ENTPs only to get field training on how to convince idiots.
> INTPs are like pets. They're only delightful when they do something you aren't expecting from them. Other times, just let them dilly dally until they do something valuable.


Agreed on all accounts, theoretically, as I've never met an ENTJ. I just thought it should be said that I believe INTPs will eventually get around to it, even if it is only one feat, it will most likely be massive and there's no telling where or when it will happen. I've compared the ideas of NT's to missiles, or ordnance I guess, in relation to both quality (scope) and quantity. It is of course, very general and rough.

ENTP: M61 Vulcan (gigantic amounts of small ideas)
ENTJ: Mk19 Grenade Launcher (a lot of moderately sized ideas)
INTJ: BGM-109 Tomahawk (a handful of large ideas)
INTP: Tsar Bomba (boom)

I have no favorite NT, they all serve their purpose and have equal but different value.


----------



## Absentee

ENTJ, women only though. This is based off of personal experience. ENTJ women have that same quest for power, but they seem more open to being proven wrong. And if you can show them why your way is better, then they'll concede to your argument and actually gain respect for you. And in turn I can do the same for them. ENTJ men just seem like all the care is about dominance and that's it. It doesn't matter if you're more knowledgeable/intelligent, more experienced, and can form an argument backed up with facts to prove why you're right. All they want is to be in power and I can't respect that in the slightest. The is of course just my opinion based off of a few of my own experiences. My sample size is very small, so I'd imagine there's more to it than this.


----------



## Absentee

Stawker said:


> This is MY forum.
> 
> And then people ask me why I think NTPs are retarded.


Here's an example of what i said in my previous post. ENTJ guy insinuating that all NTPs are retarded. I can't respect the closed-minded nature of people like this lol.


----------



## Simpson17866

Apparently ENTJ are my *least* favorite :dry:

I've come up with ENTP characters for my fiction, I've come up with INTPs, and I've come up with INTJs, but of the 4 ENTJs I've come up with:
One of them turned out to work better as an ENFJ
One I've been thinking about for years but haven't gotten to writing about yet
One of them died
And my newest turned out to work better as an ENTP​
... I also just noticed that I've never tried to write a male ENTJ in my life yet. I'll need to work on this, thanks.


----------



## Stawker

Absentee said:


> Here's an example of what i said in my previous post. ENTJ guy insinuating that all NTPs are retarded. I can't respect the closed-minded nature of people like this lol.


You missed the jocular mood, though. And I sure do hope that you're not also missing the irony here.


----------



## zarpandit

I don't know that many NTs. They aren't easy to come by, particularly among females. My boyfriend is an INTJ so I guess I like that apart from INTP.


----------



## Absentee

Stawker said:


> You missed the jocular mood, though. And I sure do hope that you're not also missing the irony here.


You think mood or tone is easily conveyed through text, instead of realizing that it can be interpreted differently depending on the person reading it. The only irony here is you proving how closed-minded you are, thanks. roud: Also note the pretentious use of the term "jocular" when there's much more common terms to use to describe your mood. Cute, you want to seem smarter just for me


----------



## Stawker

Absentee said:


> You think mood or tone is easily conveyed through text, instead of realizing that it can be interpreted differently depending on the person reading it. The only irony here is you proving how closed-minded you are, thanks. roud: Also note the pretentious use of the term "jocular" when there's much more common terms to use to describe your mood. Cute, you want to seem smarter just for me


Perhaps another reason why I think NTPs are retarded. They can't even read the mood through text.

Oh wait, another reason: NTPs think 'pretentious' is a valid critique. If this isn't retarded, I don't know what is.


----------



## Absentee

Stawker said:


> Perhaps another reason why I think NTPs are retarded. They can't even read the mood through text.
> 
> Oh wait, another reason: NTPs think 'pretentious' is a valid critique. If this isn't retarded, I don't know what is.


Oh so you do actually think NTPs are retarded? Doesn't seem like your mood was very "jocular" then lol. So I guess we can add contradictory to the list of critiques about you. So far we have closed-minded, pretentious, and contradictory. But the only thing you can seem to say about me is that I'm retarded. Where has that super sweet vocabulary that you were just trying to show off gone to now? lol.


----------



## Stawker

Absentee said:


> Oh so you do actually think NTPs are retarded? Doesn't seem like your mood was very "jocular" then lol. So I guess we can add contradictory to the list of critiques about you. So far we have closed-minded, pretentious, and contradictory. But the only thing you can seem to say about me is that I'm retarded. Where has that super sweet vocabulary that you were just trying to show off gone to now? lol.


Well, maybe, or maybe not. So far you're only making me think so. I have an idea, and the easiest way to get rid of it would be to see evidence to the contrary. You aren't providing me that, which is a shame. 

And then people really do wonder why I think NTPs are retarded.


----------



## Marshy

Stawker said:


> Well, maybe, or maybe not. So far you're only making me think so. I have an idea, and the easiest way to get rid of it would be to see evidence to the contrary. You aren't providing me that, which is a shame.
> 
> And then people really do wonder why I think NTPs are retarded.


"You're a witch! Prove me wrong! You haven't provided any evidence therefore you _must_ be a witch." 
*cue _Disco Inferno_*


Next you'll say: "epic troll ecks deee!! I was just pretending to be stupid!"


----------



## Stawker

Marshy14 said:


> "You're a witch! Prove me wrong! You haven't provided any evidence therefore you _must_ be a witch."
> *cue _Disco Inferno_*


Except the hypothesis of a witch is simply unfalsifiable so it's a hypothesis which is _not even wrong!_

This is why witches don't exist.


----------



## platorepublic

ENTJs are my least favourite out of all NTs. In my experience, they usually project arrogance and pretentiousness but they are scared little babies inside. The ENTJ I was with towards our end when I couldn't stand it any longer curled up like a ball when I decided to tell what his weaknesses are with pinpoint precision.

ENTPs are okay, they are usually harmless and friendly. Just don't get too carried away and you should be fine.

INTJs are okay if they have morals.


----------



## Marshy

Stawker said:


> Except the hypothesis of a witch is simply unfalsifiable so it's a hypothesis which is _not even wrong!_
> 
> This is why witches don't exist.












_*Profound*_point, but you seem to have either _missed_ the point, or are pretending to miss the point. 
Simply replace witch and fire with something that does exist (i.e. serial killer.)


----------



## Endologic

Stawker said:


> INTJ. We can follow each other's line of thought, so less time is wasted clarifying things which should be obvious.


Of course. NTJs are cut from the same psychological cloth - and your statement applies to all types (their introverted/extroverted counterpart).



> I debate with ENTPs only to get field training on how to convince idiots.


And it's you they're trying to convince! xD

That aside, idiots are biased and refuse to reason. If it were possible to convince such types of people, SJWs would cease to exist.



> INTPs are like pets. They're only delightful when they do something you aren't expecting from them. Other times, just let them dilly dally until they do something valuable.


Not gonna lie, that statement is downright psychopathic.


----------



## Marshy

Endologic said:


> Not gonna lie, that statement is downright psychopathic.


"Im a cyclepath! Mom am I interesting yet?!"


----------



## Stawker

Endologic said:


> Of course. NTJs are cut from the same psychological cloth - and your statement applies to all types (their introverted/extroverted counterpart).
> 
> And it's you they're trying to convince! xD
> 
> That aside, idiots are biased and refuse to reason. If it were possible to convince such types of people, SJWs would cease to exist.
> 
> Not gonna lie, that statement is downright psychopathic.


Haha, I've actually never had an ENTP who wanted to debate with a clear goal in his head. They debate only to debate, and when they see that their position is no longer defensible, they red herring the entire debate until I quit making it appear as if they won. Which is just what idiots do, except not intentionally and not with this much vigor. ENTPs are smart but their style is far too unfocused for my tastes. When it comes to debating or discussing, I prefer doing it with NTJs. At least with them the discussion 'moves' somewhere instead of everywhere and hence nowhere.

I really cannot see INTPs any other way though. In a future where we'll have our own household androids, we all have an INTP in our house. 


Marshy14 said:


> _*Profound*_point, but you seem to have either _missed_ the point, or are pretending to miss the point.
> Simply replace witch and fire with something that does exist (i.e. serial killer.)


Except a serial killer hypothesis is
1. Testifiable.
2. Falsifiable.

The witch was neither, so it wasn't even a hypothesis. I couldn't have missed the point when there was none.


----------



## Marshy

Stawker said:


> Haha, I've actually never had an ENTP who wanted to debate with a clear goal in his head. They debate only to debate, and when they see that their position is no longer defensible, they red herring the entire debate until I quit making it appear as if they won. Which is just what idiots do, except not intentionally and not with this much vigor. ENTPs are smart but their style is far too unfocused for my tastes. When it comes to debating or discussing, I prefer doing it with NTJs. At least with them the discussion 'moves' somewhere instead of everywhere and hence nowhere.
> 
> I really cannot see INTPs any other way though. In a future where we'll have our own household androids, we all have an INTP in our house.
> 
> 
> Except a serial killer hypothesis is
> 1. Testifiable.
> 2. Falsifiable.
> 
> The witch was neither, so it wasn't even a hypothesis. I couldn't have missed the point when there was none.


Incorrect again, ignoring given information is a weak foundation for what otherwise would be a good argument. Ask yourself this: did you really believe the witch to be a literal interpretation?
If the answer is yes, then I now see why common core is a thing ;_;


----------



## Stawker

Marshy14 said:


> Incorrect again, ignoring given information is a weak foundation for what otherwise would be a good argument. Ask yourself this: did you really believe the witch to be a literal interpretation?
> If the answer is yes, then I now see why common core is a thing ;_;


If your intention wasn't to find the flaw in the scientific method of finding refuting evidence, and to that end you chose a non-hypothesis to illustrate your point, then why are we even arguing? we basically agree: there's no flaw in the scientific method as we know it. 

Now, if your intention really was to find a flaw in my reasoning (a.k.a scientific method), then stay true to it and illustrate your point using a hypothesis. Because if I replace your non-hypothesis with a hypothesis, I get something which can easily be dealt with. If I blame you of being a serial killer and then tell you to give me refuting evidence, you can do that. If I blame you of being retarded and then tell you to give me refuting evidence, you can do that too. And now if you say that it doesn't matter if you can do that because this way I can keep the entire mankind busy by blaming them of XYZ and having them find refuting evidence, then I don't know what to tell you except: I may be out of school, but I still don't have that much time.


----------



## Marshy

Stawker said:


> If your intention wasn't to find the flaw in the scientific method of finding refuting evidence, and to that end you chose a non-hypothesis to illustrate your point, then why are we even arguing? we basically agree: there's no flaw in the scientific method as we know it.
> 
> Now, if your intention really was to find a flaw in my reasoning (a.k.a scientific method), then stay true to it and illustrate your point using a hypothesis. Because if I replace your non-hypothesis with a hypothesis, I get something which can easily be dealt with. If I blame you of being a serial killer and then tell you to give me refuting evidence, you can do that. If I blame you of being retarded and then tell you to give me refuting evidence, you can do that too. And now if you say that it doesn't matter if you can do that because this way I can keep the entire mankind busy by blaming them of XYZ and having them find refuting evidence, then I don't know what to tell you except: I may be out of school, but I still don't have that much time.


My initial point was actually pointing out the futility in asking for refuting evidence on a baseless claim which seems like you glazed over it in your last sentence but still misinterpreted it (unless I am not understanding your last sentence.)
A conjecture must be turned into a hypothesis which in turn becomes a theory (Best educated "guess" one can make to come to an understanding based on factual evidence.)
Conjecture need proof to evolve into something else.
Your conjecture was that X was a "retard." (This very well *could* be true)
You have not proven anything yet asked for a disproof as confirmation of your conjecture. Here is where we get imaginative though. It was very similar with the Witch Trials in which they are accused of something and that accusation (conjecture) is held to be true until they disprove it. You found an error in the situation, but mostly in something that I thought was very trivial to the actual point, so I suggested we change to Serial Killers for clarity.
I was curious how that went about in your head. It doesn't make much sense unless you had plenty of reason to believe it to be true but couldn't objectively prove it yet. I don't think you had reason to believe that was the case however, simply due to circumstance of being on this forum. (Read up on Riemann Hypothesis similar circumstantial example, you seem to like this kind of stuff)


----------



## Kaboomz

Stawker said:


> Except a serial killer hypothesis is
> 1. Testifiable.
> 2. Falsifiable.
> 
> The witch was neither, so it wasn't even a hypothesis. I couldn't have missed the point when there was none.



your lack of imagination makes me feel like willy wonka


----------



## Stawker

Marshy14 said:


> My initial point was actually pointing out the futility in asking for refuting evidence on a baseless claim which seems like you glazed over it in your last sentence but still misinterpreted it (unless I am not understanding your last sentence.)
> A conjecture must be turned into a hypothesis which in turn becomes a theory (Best educated "guess" one can make to come to an understanding based on factual evidence.)
> Conjecture need proof to evolve into something else.
> Your conjecture was that X was a "retard." (This very well *could* be true)
> You have not proven anything yet asked for a disproof as confirmation of your conjecture. Here is where we get imaginative though. It was very similar with the Witch Trials in which they are accused of something and that accusation (conjecture) is held to be true until they disprove it. You found an error in the situation, but mostly in something that I thought was very trivial to the actual point, so I suggested we change to Serial Killers for clarity.
> I was curious how that went about in your head. It doesn't make much sense unless you had plenty of reason to believe it to be true but couldn't objectively prove it yet. I don't think you had reason to believe that was the case however, simply due to circumstance of being on this forum. (Read up on Riemann Hypothesis similar circumstantial example, you seem to like this kind of stuff)


My claim couldn't have been entirely baseless if you had considered statistics. If 3% of the world's population is INTP, and given that (for objectivity's sake) I'm in the top 2 percentile of the world IQ-wise, it's inevitable that there will be many (rather most) INTPs I would consider retarded, and many will actually be retarded (~ below average IQ). 

But that didn't go through my head so let's not consider that. I'll admit: it was a joke. I threw it out there to rile up the NTPs because I just love it when INTPs gang up on me and not a single one can tear through the sophistry and then they all start posting 'I hate ENTJs' (you can see how my post invited an influx of INTPs hating on ENTJs lol). However, in the process of proving the conjecture, I was nonetheless given proof by Absentee's failure to pick up on the mood or at least try to destroy me using my own tactics. The conjecture strengthened itself with each of Absentee's replies, and since only arbitrary amount of data is required to upgrade conjecture to hypothesis (in this instant anyway), you could say we actually were dealing with a hypothesis. It's just like my calling you a witch and your countering by casting a spell on me -- that doesn't really help your cause tbh.

@Kaboomz

Shame on me that I prefer imagining 'reality' rather than fictions, right?


PS ARRRGGH MY POST COUNT!! NOOOOOOOOO! I DONT WANNA CHANGE IT B-BU-BUT!! FUUU%#T^$TWR_GGRSGO$)$


----------



## Kaboomz

Stawker said:


> Shame on me that I prefer imagining 'reality' rather than fictions, right?


your reality is fiction if you need to make an argument for it


----------



## Stawker

Kaboomz said:


> your reality is fiction if you need to make an argument for it


Congratulations, you just declared the entirety to science and philosophy a 'fiction'.


----------



## Kaboomz

Stawker said:


> Congratulations, you just declared the entirety to science and philosophy a 'fiction'.


all science and philosophy stipulate that duality of thought and matter is an illusion, so convincing someone of your own perspective is not only redundant, it's an effort in futility and fiction


----------



## Stawker

Kaboomz said:


> all science and philosophy stipulate that duality of thought and matter is an illusion, so convincing someone of your own perspective is not only redundant, it's an effort in futility and fiction


I wouldn't even begin to inspect the premise but that sincerely implies that no one has ever been able to convince anyone in the entire history of mankind. Your assertion implies that conversation is impossible. Are you stoned?


----------



## Kaboomz

Stawker said:


> I wouldn't even begin to inspect the premise but that sincerely implies that no one has ever been able to convince anyone in the entire history of mankind. Your assertion implies that conversation is impossible.


inference aside, i said redundant and futile. convincing someone of something has zero bearing on reality. it is subjective interaction, just like we are doing right now. not my fault you don't think monty python is an appropriate reflection of reality 







> Are you stoned?


----------



## Marshy

Stawker said:


> My claim couldn't have been entirely baseless if you had considered statistics. If 3% of the world's population is INTP, and given that (for objectivity's sake) I'm in the top 2 percentile of the world IQ-wise, it's inevitable that there will be many (rather most) INTPs I would consider retarded, and many will actually be retarded (~ below average IQ).
> 
> But that didn't go through my head so let's not consider that. I'll admit: it was a joke. I threw it out there to rile up the NTPs because I just love it when INTPs gang up on me and not a single one can tear through the sophistry and then they all start posting 'I hate ENTJs' (you can see how my post invited an influx of INTPs hating on ENTJs lol). However, in the process of proving the conjecture, I was nonetheless given proof by Absentee's failure to pick up on the mood or at least try to destroy me using my own tactics. The conjecture strengthened itself with each of Absentee's replies, and since only arbitrary amount of data is required to upgrade conjecture to hypothesis (in this instant anyway), you could say we actually were dealing with a hypothesis. It's just like my calling you a witch and your countering by casting a spell on me -- that doesn't really help your cause tbh.
> 
> @Kaboomz
> 
> *Shame on me that I prefer imagining 'reality' rather than fictions, right?
> *
> 
> PS ARRRGGH MY POST COUNT!! NOOOOOOOOO! I DONT WANNA CHANGE IT B-BU-BUT!! FUUU%#T^$TWR_GGRSGO$)$


I did see that (INTPs all suddenly hating ENTJs) and found that funny as well. *I do stand by my statement as a literary figure of speech though*. It sounded cooler! I also have to disagree with the notion of basing IQ off of an arbitrary point where you are at. I believe it is somewhere along the lines of 80 and below on an iq scale and about 2 percent of the population looking at a distribution curve. Just seems as if you are analyzing him from your 98th percentile rather than where it should be analyzed (100).

Checkmate boiiiii, got your post count to change.


----------



## Stawker

Marshy14 said:


> I did see that (INTPs all suddenly hating ENTJs) and found that funny as well. *I do stand by my statement as a literary figure of speech though*. It sounded cooler! I also have to disagree with the notion of basing IQ off of an arbitrary point where you are at. I believe it is somewhere along the lines of 80 and below on an iq scale and about 2 percent of the population looking at a distribution curve. Just seems as if you are analyzing him from your 98th percentile rather than where it should be analyzed (100).
> 
> Checkmate boiiiii, got your post count to change.


As long as the query was 'why _*I*_ think NTPs are retarded', my position would be default, not arbitrary. 

If...only I could delete posts. And woah, Kaboomz changed it, not you.

@Kaboomz

Tfw the song is not even available in my country. Racist song. 

And pls stop the trolling lol


----------



## Kaboomz

Stawker said:


> As long as the query was 'why _*I*_ think NTPs are retarded', my position would be default, not arbitrary.
> 
> If...only I could delete posts. And woah, Kaboomz changed it, not you.
> 
> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=383066" target="_blank">Kaboomz</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> 
> Tfw the song is not even available in my country. Racist song.
> 
> And pls stop the trolling lol


dance with me and we can talk about it


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Just an ESFJ passing by. I like INTPs. They're my favorite type.


----------



## Stawker

Kaboomz said:


> dance with me and we can talk about it


Ugh, literally cancer. I would have danced if you'd posted this song though.


----------



## Kaboomz

Stawker said:


> Ugh, literally cancer. I would have danced if you'd posted this song though.


matey, don't limit yourself


----------



## Stawker

Kaboomz said:


> matey, don't limit yourself


----------



## Kaboomz

Stawker said:


>


misbehavior will not be tolerated


----------



## Marshy

Stawker said:


> As long as the query was 'why _*I*_ think NTPs are retarded', my position would be default, not arbitrary.
> 
> If...only I could delete posts. And woah, Kaboomz changed it, not you.
> 
> @Kaboomz
> 
> Tfw the song is not even available in my country. Racist song.
> 
> And pls stop the trolling lol


Default with respect to you, arbitrary by definition though.


----------



## Marshy

Blue Ribbon said:


> Just an ESFJ passing by. I like INTPs. They're my favorite type.


Of all the types, all I have left to ask is _why_?


----------



## Stawker

Marshy14 said:


> Default with respect to you, arbitrary by definition though.


Default with respect to the question. Every question has its own default. Not all standards are arbitrary now, are they?



Marshy14 said:


> Of all the types, all I have left to ask is _why_?


It's obvious though. INTPs are losing in this thread and ESFJs always sympathize with the loser


----------



## Marshy

Stawker said:


> Default with respect to the question. Every question has its own default. Not all standards are arbitrary now, are they?


You can actually get into a long argument with both sides having equally valid points but I'd prefer not to lol.





Stawker said:


> It's obvious though. INTPs are losing in this thread and ESFJs always sympathize with the loser











TAKE THAT BACK


----------



## Ermenegildo

*
The journey is the destination.* Our INTP cousins because they share the highly entertaining exploring thinking style – nothing is too absurd to be taken into consideration. Peaceful hours, peaceful days, peaceful nights. 

Disclosure: I have an INTJ sister.


----------



## Blue Ribbon

Marshy14 said:


> Of all the types, all I have left to ask is _why_?


For the following reasons: 

1) Same Socioncs quadra 
2) Socionics Duals 
3) I'm engaged to one 
4) Also Ne types in general are cute.


----------



## Marshy

Blue Ribbon said:


> For the following reasons:
> 
> 1) Same Socioncs quadra
> 2) Socionics Duals
> 3) I'm engaged to one
> 4) Also Ne types in general are cute.


good luck. I've never actually looked up socionic duals but it sounds like it fits in with the saying "opposites attract."


----------

